# Cell Phones?



## trulyours (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm taking the exam this Saturday in NYC. I plan to get there by myself via subway. I've got no sense of direction--so I need my phone with me, but it's not allowed at the exam site. WHAT SHOULD I DO WITH MY PHONE??? Do they have cubbies or something?

They also state in the instructions 'no food allowed in the room', but also advise that you carry your lunch. I guess most people will be driving in other states, so it won't be a problem... Are they dissing public transportation?

This will be my first time and I'm really scared. Help please!


----------



## sac_engineer (Apr 15, 2010)

trulyours said:


> I'm taking the exam this Saturday in NYC. I plan to get there by myself via subway. I've got no sense of direction--so I need my phone with me, but it's not allowed at the exam site. WHAT SHOULD I DO WITH MY PHONE??? Do they have cubbies or something?
> They also state in the instructions 'no food allowed in the room', but also advise that you carry your lunch. I guess most people will be driving in other states, so it won't be a problem... Are they dissing public transportation?
> 
> This will be my first time and I'm really scared. Help please!



No need to be scared. It's not the KGB or the Gestapo! 

For cellphones, they'll ask everyone to hand over their phone to the front in a box. You'll get to pick it up after each portion of the exam. Just remember to have it turned off. You can be asked to leave if you have a phone in your possession even if the phone is off.

As for food, you'll probably be able to put your lunch bag off to the side or in front of the room. They do allow water and snacks (with no loud wrappers) so that no one has low blood sugars during the exam if you're susceptible to that. However, they may ask people to request a bathroom pass to take a water or snack break.

Good luck!


----------



## trulyours (Apr 15, 2010)

sac_engineer said:


> No need to be scared. It's not the KGB or the Gestapo!
> For cellphones, they'll ask everyone to hand over their phone to the front in a box. You'll get to pick it up after each portion of the exam. Just remember to have it turned off. You can be asked to leave if you have a phone in your possession even if the phone is off.
> 
> As for food, you'll probably be able to put your lunch bag off to the side or in front of the room. They do allow water and snacks (with no loud wrappers) so that no one has low blood sugars during the exam if you're susceptible to that. However, they may ask people to request a bathroom pass to take a water or snack break.
> ...


@sac_engineer: That's a relief. Thank you so much!!!

Now all I have to worry about is passing...................


----------

